
Mozilla launches $300,000 Gigabit Community Fund - singhit
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2014/02/06/mozilla-launches-300000-gigabit-community-fund-help-build-open-source-software-gigabit-networks/
======
jjoe
Something's amiss. Why is a fund created to solve a problem that no one seems
to have discovered? From another article regarding this:

 _" No one was sure, on Thursday, just what those practical applications would
be."_

This is all positive on the surface but somewhat shallow on the inside. First
world problem?

~~~
wmf
The problem (for fiber ISPs) is that people can't tell the difference between
50 Mbps and gigabit (and by extension the difference between cable and fiber).

~~~
judk
Fiber has one redeeming feature: if you have a 100BaseT-speed LAN setup, you
can share an account with your neighbors instead of both paying for cable. Or
more generally just being as good as cable can create price competition.

------
redditivist
> for experimentation and development of public benefit uses for gigabit
> technologies

Carrying data? This whole thing seems to be just a fake money throw-away to
grab a headline.

Mozilla are really grasping at straws to stay relevant. That's what you get
when you leave a 6 year gap of vaporware and non-innovation, and just sit back
on 300 million dollars from Google and do nothing with it, then cry foul when
Google launch their own browser after those six years.

